# little exparament i did here are my results!



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

i was trying some diffrent stuff for my savannah monitor to see what i can use to feed her to get more groth! and i recorded it! and here are my results:

shrimp/meal worms: 2 sheds a week!
meal worms/crixs: 1 shed ever 2 weeks!
shrimp/crixs: 5 sheds in 2 weeks
shrimp/crixs/meal worms: non stop sheding!..lol

and for that month i got 3-4'' of groth now i thought 2'' was alot!

but with me doing all this i still have her on a stable diet of pinks/crixs!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

one thang you well learn thay grow like crazy till thay get almost 2 foot and thay well almost stop...after that ...! and alittle thang to rember pounding the food to him/her well make it get fat....

if you want proteen try alittle dog food once and a wile...

boiled eggs are good aswell....

earth worms


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

and another thang..RONG SPOT FOR THE TOPIC... wouldnt it look better in the reptile section?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

How often are you feeding and what sized portions? That might impact it as well.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

i know what i am doing! it's the same amount i weaigh it! 40 grams!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm not saying 'how much' in terms of the weight of each portion. And I'm not questioning whether you know what you're doing or not. What I am referring to is the concept of power feeding which goes for big size, real quick, at the expense of the animal's health.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i think you are over feeding your monitor... which could shorten its lifespan from obesity near the future.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

it's not a over feed! close this thread please thanks!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

why did you start it.........lol


----------

